# Skipton Show



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

This show is a Northern Inuit show but as always EVERYONE is welcome, plus it would be lovely to meet some people off here aswell.

Newton Grange Bank
Bank Newton
Gargrave
Skipton
BD23 3NT

Saturday 24th August till Monday 26th August Camping is available


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

everyone enjoys themselves so much

all breeds and crosses welcome


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

hey. Wonder if you could give me some details of what goes on at the show. I live about 6 miles from Gargrave and I've not heard of it before. Will definately take a trip there if its a good day out though. Are dogs welcome even if not competing or anything?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Lambchop said:


> hey. Wonder if you could give me some details of what goes on at the show. I live about 6 miles from Gargrave and I've not heard of it before. Will definately take a trip there if its a good day out though. Are dogs welcome even if not competing or anything?


All dogs are welcome hun, my 2 wont be competing but we're going anyway. The shows are done mainly for some awareness of the breeds NI's/ute's and to just have a really good time. 
Everyone will be turning up on the saturday, the show is on sunday and everyone leaves on the monday. There is a bbq sometime over the weekend aswell


----------



## ipodfansmail (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't agree with you more.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I might pop up, but I'm away that weekend so it depends when we get back


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Skipton is this weekend the address has changed but the rules still apply - come and enjoy yourselves 
I'll put the new address up when i find it x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind coming to see the dogs - I saw one at Alan's and I think they are absolutely wonderful. Only trouble is, it's SKC Champ Show on Sun - we'll be early to bed on Sat cos we're setting off at 3am  on Sun morning - travelling up to Edinburgh, doing the show, travelling back - depends how tired we are on the Monday!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Final details for the Skipton Show Sunday Aug 24th.

We have had a change of field as the original one is too wet. It is now next to the big house with 18 acres, a canal for one border  and a 5 - 6ft wall on the other.
I discussed the possibility of some dogs jumping this and the farmer wasnt too worried about it however we must stress that it is the individuals responsibilty to keep their dogs under control at all times.

Arrival time is anytime after 12 noon and we will have signs up directing everyone to the field.

Cost for camping is £10 per unit per night for NIS members
£12 per unit per night for NON members
Julie Kelham will be collecting monies.
Camping is for the Saturday & Sunday nights. 23rd & 24th Aug.

Address: - NEWTON GRANGE BANK
BANK NEWTON
GARGRAVE
SKIPTON
BD23 3NT

Judges: Mr & Mrs Simpson
Novelty Judge: Laura Kirkham
Stewards: Sue Sutton & Georgie Fowler
Catering: Russ Kelham & Ian Taylor
Merchandise: Ian & Gillian Hoole
Entries: Laura Kirkham & Claudeen Brown
Show organisers: Russ Kelham & Andy Fowler
Rosettes: Tracey Fowler
Raffles tickets: Paul & James Kirkham + Georgie Fowler
Camping fee's: Julie Kelham

Please note that the main classes 1 - 10 are only open to NIS registered dogs and owners are members of the NIS. You are welcome to join on the day.
Novelty is open to all dogs.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> All dogs are welcome hun, my 2 wont be competing but we're going anyway. The shows are done mainly for some awareness of the breeds NI's/ute's and to just have a really good time.
> Everyone will be turning up on the saturday, the show is on sunday and everyone leaves on the monday. There is a bbq sometime over the weekend aswell


hi jem is the ni site down cant seem to log on and get the address for the show


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

carol said:


> hi jem is the ni site down cant seem to log on and get the address for the show


I dont think so hun i've just been on it xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> Final details for the Skipton Show Sunday Aug 24th.
> 
> We have had a change of field as the original one is too wet. It is now next to the big house with 18 acres, a canal for one border  and a 5 - 6ft wall on the other.
> I discussed the possibility of some dogs jumping this and the farmer wasnt too worried about it however we must stress that it is the individuals responsibilty to keep their dogs under control at all times.
> ...


ok you did it as i was typing the other one lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> I dont think so hun i've just been on it xx


mmm funny dont seem to log in will try again


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

carol said:


> mmm funny dont seem to log in will try again


At the bottom it says your logged in  There's only one carol on the forum and thats u xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> At the bottom it says your logged in  There's only one carol on the forum and thats u xx


this is weird its not letting see anything but the logging in page


----------

